# clignotement orange de ma borne Airport Express...



## mawime (7 Novembre 2006)

bonjour a tous!
nouveau venu, je rencontre le probleme suivant au niveau de ma borne Airport Express qui fonctionait correctement jusqua present : 
suite a une mise a jour et differentes manipulations infructueuses...

ma borne clignote desormais en orange des que je la branche, alors que mon acces internet losque je branche mon cable ethernet de la freebox a l imac fonctionne sans probleme ; je ne peux meme pas lancer l assistant reglage airport pour configurer la borne, vu que le voyant ne se met pas en vert ; j ai essaye de la reinitialiser en appuyant avec un "trombone" sur la borne, mais ça n a pas fonctionne, apres avoir regarder l assistant mac qui dit cela : 



"
Si vous voulez utiliser votre borne daccès AirPort Express en mode client, mais tentez involontairement de lajouter à un réseau protégé par une liste de contrôle daccès, le voyant détat dAirPort Express émet un clignotement orange par seconde. Ce qui signifie que la borne nest pas parvenue à se connecter au réseau et à obtenir une adresse IP.

La liste de contrôle daccès, stockée sur la borne hébergeant le réseau sans fil, contient ladresse MAC (Media Access Control) de chaque équipement autorisé à se joindre au réseau. Pour pouvoir utiliser votre borne AirPort Express comme client sans fil, ladresse MAC de celle-ci doit être ajoutée à cette liste.

La borne AirPort Express possède deux adresses MAC, figurant toutes deux sur son boîtier. ID AirPort désigne ladresse MAC exploitable par son interface sans fil, et adresse MAC celle réservée à son port Ethernet (ces deux libellés correspondant de toute façon à des adresses MAC).

Si vous êtes administrateur réseau, il vous suffit dactualiser votre liste de contrôle daccès à laide dUtilitaire Admin AirPort pour y inclure lID AirPort dAirPort Express. Sinon, adressez-vous à la personne compétente."



je ne sais pas quelle manipulations effectuer sur mon Imac, version 10.4
jai du ressortir mon "beau" "vieux" cable ethernet et je ne sais pas comment me reconnecter avec airport
je vous serai reconnissant de votre precieuse aide,
merci
mawime


----------



## MacEskis (7 Novembre 2006)

Tu pourrais brancher ton c^ble ethernet directement sur la borne pour la reconfigurer correctement et ensuite retenter sans.


----------

